# Bread Pudding



## mdifrancia (Dec 26, 2005)

Help...Made an awesome bread pudding and just discovered that someone forgot to put it in the fridge lastnight when the festivities were over...It's been out about 36 hours...Is it trash...I suspect it is, but it was really good and I'd hate to waste it...

If it matters the custard was completely absorbed by the very dry bread and so there is no moist custard, just a solid cakelike bread...


----------



## Erik (Dec 26, 2005)

My motto is:"IF IN DOUBT, PITCH IT OUT"
I would definitely get rid of it...somebody can prove me wrong, go ahead.


----------



## bobsmom (Dec 27, 2005)

throw it out.


----------



## jim nehmzow (Dec 27, 2005)

I would toss it, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm afraid it's a "tosser". You can toss it out before anyone eats it, or they can spend the night on their knees tossing it up.


----------

